# ENVE 2.0 Fork/ Moots



## mulkdog45

Hey there fellow Moots riders... anyone have experience with an ENVE fork? Am looking for a replacment for my current WRS, Moots will not have their fork out until??? So am asking around to see if anyone has any suggestions, comments. Thanks for your time, MD45


----------



## bon_gabs

Im using Enve 2.0 on my vamoots,,its great fork very light and blends with all black set-up.you'll see some photos on the gallerys,,.but expensive,,


----------



## mulkdog45

Thanks for your input... and yea they are $$$ but that seems to be about the going rate, the Moots fork is about the same price. What rake is yours?


----------



## bon_gabs

Im using 43 rake,but it depends on your frame size or geometry,you can check moots website for rake recommendations or call them just to be sure..


----------



## darwinosx

People on the velocipedesalon site are recommending the Serrotta F3 fork. I'm planning on getting one of those. Its also less expensive than Enve by a fair margin.

Vamoots fork selection


View Serotta's Bicycle Models | Check Out Serotta's Gallery


----------



## MTBDad

*I Went With the...*

ENVE 1.0. Spoke with the gang at ENVE and felt that the 1.0 would be the better fit. If you are a bigger rider doing a lot of criterium type riding, really pushing hard through turns, you may want the slightly stiffer 2.0. I have ENVE rims on my MTB and the quality of their product brought my back for the road fork.


----------



## AlphaDogCycling

If you are thinking of going the Enve route, check out the dark deals their website. I got my Enve 1.0 for $300 (list is $500) as a dark deal. You have to keep checking the site, as the deal changes.

My Enve is my Merlin Extralight, and it's an awesome fork.

Good luck, whichever way you decide to go.


----------



## mulkdog45

Hey, Thanks for the suggestion. I found an Alpha Q 30 with a 40 cm rake that is in my price range. Will save my pennies for an Enve. Have good rides out there!


----------



## Wookster

got an enve 2.0 awesome fork. Wouldnt go with anything else now!!


----------



## darwinosx

For those who are itnerested Moots is now selling Moots forks. I understand they are made by Enve.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/moots/new-moots-old-vamoots-273458-post3790098.html


----------



## AlphaDogCycling

@Wookster,

Totally agree. I had the exact same reaction when I upgraded my Wound-Up to an Enve 1.0 (got it through Enve's Dark Deals https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif )


----------



## INDECS

AlphaDogCycling said:


> @Wookster,
> 
> Totally agree. I had the exact same reaction when I upgraded my Wound-Up to an Enve 1.0 (got it through Enve's Dark Deals https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif )


I'm interested in an Enve fork for a Vamoots build. I have a 1" WoundUp fork in my 1999 Litespeed Natchez and I love how it feels (fore/aft compliance).
I got a great deal on it, but it's not the right rake. So riding no-handed is a bit nervous. But as long as I have my hands on the bar it's great (super smooth over bad roads).

As you have ridden both in the same frame, could you describe the differences between the Wound Up and the Enve?
The 200 gram weight difference is not my concern, I'd rather have some more comfort and good handling than saving a few grams.


----------



## AlphaDogCycling

Indecs,

For me, the Enve fork just feels like it tracks better. It gives me more confidence going into down hill turns t high speed. This is very similar to the reaction I had when I upgraded from previous Merlin from an aluminum for to a Kestrel EMS fork.

I had the wound-up on my current Merlin for a long time(>8) years, but it never felt 100% right to me. The Enve does. I think the difference is subtle, but something I noticed.


----------



## INDECS

Okay, thanks for clarifying.

The opinions on the Wound Up forks are so mixed that I have a hard time deciding.


----------



## pgsky

Agree with AlphaDogCycling. I had a WoundUp on my Litespeed (<-- sold that bike recently) and I have an ENVE 1.0 on my Moots. The ENVE is by far better tracking, has better overall dampening and provides more confidence in all conditions.


----------



## ipaul

Not sure my question is worth a new thread,so will post here.
I've been kicking the idea around to purchase the new moots fork for my Compact SL. This would be replacing the previous Alpha Q moots fork I have on now. This fork isn't too bad, but I do fin it a bit rough up front. Question, anyone ride both? And would the new fork improve the ride in both comfort and handling? The look of the alpha moots is fine, but the matching color could be a nice change.
Thanks in advance
Paul


----------



## chuckice

I had the Alpha Q...now the RSL fork. If there's a difference I certainly don't find it noticeable. *shrug* It's definitely a nice ride but buy it for looks imo over the AQ, that's about it...


----------



## ipaul

Thanks chuckice, very good advice. Still not sure which way I'll go but the new style and matching color is pretty sharp


----------

